# Roboform for Chromium



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 27, 2009)

For those that like the speed and functionality of the Google Chrome browser, Roboform now has a release that integrates Roboform with the Chromium browser. Chromium is the open source version of the Chrome browser that doesn't collect all your browsing data the way the Chrome version does.

RoboForm for Google Chrome / Chromium browser


----------

